# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI-2

## Vincenzo

.     UW3DI-2     .         ?     .

----------


## QRZ

.     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RU4UU

> ,   .


  ,    *UW3DI-  * ,     .      .     ,  .

----------


## Alex_1

*QGQ*

----------


## QRZ

> .


        .
   .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## QRZ

> QRZ!      DI-2,    SP5WW    RE  1980 ,  ,
>  ,    ,   -77.


  .
----------------------------
      .      .
      DI-2   ,   ...
----------------------------
   -81 ,     ,     .

----------


## QGQ

!  ,  ,   .
   ,     DI-2.

 . .

----------

.     ,   .

----------


## QRZ

> ,   ,   -       , .


       ,.
  ,  ,   -.
   200    .
    .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## QRZ

UW3DI-2 

http://chomikuj.pl/jarek-b?fid=15994953

     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ur3ilf

,          .        -       -                      .        .               . 8)

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

,  ,   100%- ...    (,    )      ...   !!

----------


## Dmitry

> 10    
> 
> 73 de OM6SK
> Jaro


   ,            .
   .     :Super: 
 2  ,       .
*   ,  ,     -   .*  * .*
  .

----------


## Jaroslav

3 
 ,     !





        *************
    <      UW3DI    >=======
 _/__________________>
(  O  O  O  O O  O  O )

----------


## Jaroslav

REPETE

----------


## Jaroslav

......

73 de OM6SK
Jaro

----------


## Jaroslav

1/          
2/ TIF    GIF,  JPEG, PNG      
...............


73 de OM6SK 
Jaro

----------


## Jaroslav

PNG , JPEG

73 de OM6SK 
Jaro

P.S.   7

----------


## Jaroslav

Janeczek :  Konstrukcie dla zaavansowanych

73 de OM6SK
Jaro

----------


## Dmitry

,.      UW3DI-2 ,    ,   -        ABBYY FineReader 10 Professional Edition ,         ,         ,                    . 
            .
     .
        .
================
      . ZIP . :!:

----------


## Jaroslav

UW3DI - 2   


1-    185mm x 145mm
2-    110mm x 100mm
3-    185mm x 100mm
4-      85mm x 60mm
5-    185mm x 115mm


73 de OM6SK Jaro

----------


## Dmitry

> ,              SKYPE   
> 73 de OM6SK Jaro


    .
           UW3DI . 
     ,    ...         - ,  .....
====================  ===============
  -  623543338 . :!:  :!:  :!: 
 - UR5NEU1
 - UR5NEU@mail.ru

----------


## RU9CA

*Dmitry-Polishchuk*, ,   .   -   .
    ,     .     -   .
?

----------


## Dmitry

> !   !!!   , ,   ,     1974 . ,      , +  ,     ,         .  903. .    .    DI "   ."
>    ,    ,       .
>   ?    .????


         ,       UW3DI     ,  ...

----------


## Dmitry

> .  ...         ,        .


 http://www.cqham.ru/trx75_19.htm

----------


## Dmitry

> ......    .


    ,       .      10  ,     ........

----------


## Dmitry

,       29  7      ,        100-150 ,.......

----------


## Dmitry

KB   http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-3.htm

----------


## Dmitry

> 21-903, 22-606
>    .


22-606 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/b_big/kt606.html
21-903 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/field/kp903.html
====================  ==================
26-901 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/field/kp901.html
26-902 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/field/kp902.html
26-903 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/field/kp903.html
26-904 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/field/kp904.html 
------------
27-606 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/b_big/kt606.html
27-920 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/b_big/kt920.html
27-922 - http://lampilich.narod.ru/tr/b_big/kt922.html 
*27*  *7*      ....

----------


## Ua3UtA

> ,


        .    UW3DI     .      50  ,

----------


## Dmitry

* ur3ilf*   ,       .

----------


## Dmitry

> 1983   UW3DI 2.    ?  CW- 501 , CW-   ,     .


  ( 11,1983) - http://zpostbox.narod.ru/reject_filter.htm

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

* RU4AX*,  ,    1: 1 ?

----------


## Dmitry

> ""  " "    ,     .


   - 2          ,   ... :Wink:       .

----------


## RU4AX

> RU4AX,  ,    1: 1 ?


,   1:1,    ,      -   303 (    ),     ,  ,  : RX, TX, ,        -19 -30    LC.    69  611  652,       69   .     88-89 -       ,       -    .

----------


## Dmitry

> 902     .    . !!!     40  12-15.      100.


http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file1440/ -   - .  ..,

----------


## RU4UU

""   ,   .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

,       .   ...       ,..     ,  . . 80    .,   40./// ... 1          .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*Ammatore*,  50  ?

----------


## RA3QTT

> DI,        :       ,   .......  ....................  ....................  ....................  .......
>       902,            ,       2- 327,      ALC.      606. ,                .    ,     .     .


             !

----------


## Dmitry

> ?      ?


 -   ....

----------


## RA3QTT

> ,   ,    .      .. "   ",        ,   :   30-40  .           .


     .       .   .          -   -24V

----------


## Dmitry

> . ....          n-p-n,       ,        .  (  .)         ,    .


      ,        (UA9FAL)  ,       ,    UW3DI-2  ,      (UA9FAL) .              (UA9FAL) ,   UW3DI-2   .

P.S.       ,     ,        ,  UW3DI  .

----------


## Dmitry

> ...     , ,      ?     ?..


       ,      27- ,       12-14     40  ....  .

----------


## 104

,    ( ,  3DI,    ..)      .  .   , .  ,     ,       .            350   ,     , , ,  .    3DI-2    ,    .  ,      ,       ,  .     ,  ,      ,  , ,     200  -.          ,          200  .    ,   ,       ,         -01 .          ,        -        .   ... ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

,          ,    ,  .   ,     .     ...    ""  :::: .?... .   RA3AO  QRZ.RU...  /    (   ),   .       ,     "  "?   .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*Dmitry-Polishchuk*,       1... 30(+)?   .     (  / ? :Shocked: )...  29 ...     .  20,  .   7.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> UW3DI   ,         7  .     . ,       .           50 .          .            .



    -        ,       , ** . 
           5%.
(, ).

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 29   7 .   -() .  29   - ,     7 ,   DI   7  .
>             (),-      29  7     60   200-500 .


  -   29,       .  :Smile: 
     -7  ,   -29  -7     .
    -29,    ,       .
, ...   ,   .
73!

----------


## Dmitry

> -29  -7 *    .*
>     -29,    ,       .
> , ...   ,   .
> 73!


 ..  ,     ,      ( 29 )    904      7 ,             ,    -.

----------


## UA6BBX

> 29  7  -()   ,     .         7 2-.    () -. 29   7 ,    .


 .    .--   
    ( -   ,  -
   .    ).   -
,      -7   -
    ,   .

----------


## UN-NS

.    .  -  .  ,          .        ,   ,    -    ,   .

----------


## Dmitry

!       !
   !

----------


## 1961

> ,        -2 ,      ,    ,   ,    !
>     !
>  [/B]


 DI    80     ,          (           ?                !!!!!     KARLSON           SOLO-2        ........      >>>

*  12 ():*

  DI - 2     4-5           ,  - 19 ,     ,    (     30   )         ,             :Idea:

----------


## Dmitry

,    ...     .
   , !
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1277721351
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1277721351
*    ?*

----------


## QGQ

BC 107_KT 301a,  BC 109_KT 342,  BC177_KT3107.

----------


## 1961

BF-245     ,     -303      )))              !!!           ,      )))    !!!     :Super:

----------


## 1961

20        ,      )   -50         4        :Idea:          !        ,            *****        ,      ,      +     ::bad::

----------


## 1961

> ,       ,  ,        ?


             ,           (           !     :Idea:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 50         .


1.              !!!
      .  (  )   
        . 
2.          .
      , 30_40W   ,     
.        .

----------


## 1961

: 8 M ;10 M ; 13,5 M ;15 M ; 22 M ;22,5 M   29 ?           (

----------


## 1961

[IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment.php?attac  hmentid=66551&d=1288  181677 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...5&d=1289812474 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=14892&page=74      )     ,   .....http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...47&pagenumber=.[IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]

----------


## 1961

> -2   ,       !


  2        ,    9     .........

----------


## 88

!
          .          :     2L20, 2L21  2L22  2L24?
      ,    :        ?    !

----------


## QGQ

L20_L21   , L22_L24  ,      10-15,    ,     .

----------


## Dmitry

*L*-      ?

----------


## Dmitry

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...748#post471748
>  DI.     .


  ....   ,    ...   !

----------


## 88

QGQ!           ...
        2L16, 2L17  2L18.        .       .
      ?            ?
      !

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

2L18-     -2L16  2L17, 2L18    .
     -   2L16    2 L17.
 ua9uin

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

,          :Smile:

----------


## 88

!          2L2 ,     50 ,    ...  50  ,   20    .
      !

----------


## yurr

> ...  !


    !

----------


## yurr

> ,         , -121   ?   ,     .


  ...

----------


## yurr

> , ,    ,     .  ,    . ?   ?


  .  ,  ,    .

----------

DL5EAH

----------


## UB9FBI

700 50  12   50  12              24 ?

----------


## UB9FBI

> .  50      .  ,  7924.     38  ( ) -   29,  -   .
>    700     -  .   29 ,     250    ?
> 73. .


   700                          400  ?     450

----------


## U T

> ,  ,      ?


http://forum.qrz.ru/kv-uw3di/34373-d...uw3di-2-a.html

----------

LML

----------


## J_Connor

.   .  6         UW3DI-2.   ,  ,    ,  DI`   .           ,    ,        ... ,     . ,      - "".          ,      :Sad:    -        email      ,        ,  .   -          -     .   .

----------


## LML

> http://forum.qrz.ru/kv-uw3di/34373-d...uw3di-2-a.html


 546    :Smile: 




> :    3-11    R13 (   47 ,  4,7 ).   - . 
>          :  ,         .   -  h21     .
> 73 !


 *3-C10*,   3-C11.     . 
     20-60     . *     ?*        .       2 .     ""   501    -2 ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


      ,               .   :Neutral:

----------


## RN3GP

UA3GBM -  UW3DI ,   .

----------


## yurr

> -        email      ,        ,  .


    .   ,   .   -   1742,    ,   .

----------


## J_Connor

,     .    -     ?   -  , .       ,   . ""      , ,   :Sad:         ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> -762  ?


.

----------


## SmallHAM

> ...     UW3DI-2?  , , ,              .


       (    -   UW3DI-2):
 2-R8    1,2k
 R13   4,7k
   3-11

----------


## LML

UW3DI-2,      ( -19)  4 ? 

  4 ,      ? 

      ?       ""    ?

----------


## RU4AX

> 4 ,      ?


 ,        -0,5 470 .

----------

LML

----------


## LML

> 2-R8    1,2k


    1,1 .   2      2-R7 = 4.3 .




> 2R14-56k


 2-R14 = 5,6   .      .

          2-36  51  82 .,    .

----------


## RU4AX

> ?


  ,  ,           10  470     ,    .        28 .

----------

LML

----------


## U T

.    .

----------


## LML

40  80            15  .    .
   20    2 . 
 15  10    . 

      . 

     - .
*     2-3  2-4 ( 69)   ?
*  680    2-4?
        ,         14  ?

----------


## U T

.        .   . 
          -   .  .

----------


## UA6BBX

[ATTACH=CONFIG]   .   20    2 .  15  10    . [B]     2-3  2-4 ( 69)   ?[/QUOTE]       ,      ,       2-3   . ,       ,    ,          28  .

----------


## U T

.   -   . 
  .    .    ?

----------


## LML

> ,         ?


     ,    40  .     ,    ,   10, 15  20    .    . 

*  6 ():*




> .        .   . 
>           -   .  .


.    ,       611 ( 652)    .      .      ,     . 4  ,   -0,1.






> -      .
>     -    2-4  680 .
>    " ":


  .      ,    .      ,  "  4 ".    -             ?

*  11 ():*




> ,      ,       2-3   . ,       ,    ,          28  .


     ,   .       -       .    2-36.   2-R7        .     ,      10-15-20  .

*  10 ():*




> .     ,     /  -     .


    . .      .       15         " ".        .        2-R25 (  ,     )   .              .

     2,75 .  SSB . 
       ,      ,   .     ,  ,     . -       .

----------


## VINT

> ...   ?


   -  !      !




> ,   .       ...


             -   .   ,       1/10     .        .




> 80-        .


      17 6800 (  !)   -19.      ( )   -  10  1000  - 600   30-40   0,23 - 0,31 .
             0,1 - 0,22 .
73!

----------

vladimir1970

----------

> ,     /  -     .





> -.



, .
 ,   2- .

----------


## LML

> 17 6800 (  !)   -19.      ( )   -  10  1000  - 600   30-40   0,23 - 0,31 .
>              0,1 - 0,22 .


*    40-.
*  -19,     80-.
  +580 .

  ?     ?

17 ( +240 )   6800  500 .      -  . 
   -  .
    -  .

----------


## R9AD

> 40-.
>   -19,     80-.


        .

----------


## U T

1.          1-   . 
2 .       ,    .   -      .   -  .    . 
3.      .

----------


## U T

.   .

----------


## RA4YDW

,    -29.  ,  .  UW3DI-2.

----------

LML

----------


## VINT

> ?     ?


     -  . ,         . ,  ,     .
       -   -      ? .., -      "" .  ""     !
   :        UT3IM.  ""  ""    , -,  -.             .    , .            .

----------

LML

----------


## VINT

> ?


        (   ,   ,    100 ),       ""   .    .     ,       "".  ,   (  ?)     " ".      . ,    :  "" ( ) -  -  ,  .  -  "" -  -   .         . ..,    ,    -   ,      :Smile: .     :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VINT

> ,       ,    .


      ,   "" ,   9,    R7  R8,    17     ""  -.         .        -19.
..    DI-2    -2  51     4    ..

----------


## LML

12  R4  R5    - .        . 
  80-     C12. 




> ,   (  ?)     " ".      .


         .  .




> 29?...  U  a  .   225,  30.


  ? ,      35 . U  580 .

 ,   -19        40-.  20-         . 
    C9    R7, R8 -   .

*  8 ():*

           -  .

----------


## VINT

> C17, C18, C19 ?


    -5  250  .   .




> C9    R7, R8 -   .


  -  17 !
    3.      -  .

*  8 ():*




> .


  :Shocked: ??? -- ""  ! ,   -              .

----------


## VINT

> ... -   .   ,      ,   2 ,   C9 ?    "",    ?


      ,       ( ,  )       . ,  ""      - - .     .   - ,       .    (),  ( ),     ..  ,      .  1  2      .     -    -19   1 -2   600 - 1000   7 .         -!

----------

LML

----------


## LML

> ....    300


,  2 -19,  230 .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

.( )   -19   3,5.     
  ()   150-170  0,15-0,18  12-68-82....

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RW6HM

,  !  ,        ,  ...   . - . -  .  .-,   5- ,, -.1., ""   680-820 ,       ,      .    (  ).  .   ,          -   20-30     (   )     .  .      -  100 ,(     ),   ,    .           (   )- 400-500  .  .  - ,      .        (          ).,            -,   ...  ,   .     - -, ,  ,    (-  ,    ),   ..  .

----------


## RW6HM

- , "" ".   ""   ,    (, ),          ,    .      DI-  240   14   ,  200   ,   750-800 .,   50-60,    70-,  ,   ,      -  ...    652   :-)))     ,   -

----------

22

----------


## LML

*  .*
      1  2  6      4  . 
         2-R15    .          2-R15.  40  80    3  2,7 ,  20     ,  10  15     8,2 .    4  -0,1  450   10  ,      30-40 .   5-7   10    15-18      ,   :  50     220  15  25 . C3   .    32 .    100   ,      C11. 

              10  15  . 

   5-1,  ,   5-R9  1 .  8   160 .  3   3300 .    . 

        0,022  400    220 . 

4-R1    150-180    . 
    175  191.     1,1  ( R13)   -24 .
      -15 . 
2-R7    . 

 .

----------

LML

----------


## LML

> !   , DX!


! 

 5-1:

    5-16'  560 ,  120...160   ,     DX-.
,    .

----------


## Relav

,    ,           .      UW3DI-2,   .   -  -109, 108, 105.     ,   50,   .   ,  .     ,  .   ,        . .

----------


## RN4R

> http://overlandtravel.org/radio/...-/_01/


  ,         .

----------


## RA4FIX

*OM6SK*,

----------


## U T

> 2      71


Ahoj, Jarda!
 71         29-30 . ( QQE06/40 )     .

----------


## U T

,     . http://www.ur4ll.net/

----------


## U T

! 
  ,  - ! http://qrz-e.ru/forum/94-1477-1

, ...    UW3DI.   ,       "" . ,   ,  ...  :Smile:

----------


## UW6HAJ

,  di-2        .     ,   .     .   .

----------


## rn1qa

UA1OBY

----------

104, R3NAA, R8CCE, R9AD, RV9CGZ, RX9CQV, UK8AF, us8ao, UT1LW, , 5656

----------


## ra3qdp

> 


     ?      ?

----------

VIKTOR

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

, UW3DI-    .  ...

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

1,5  ,        .         ,             ,    .       ,      .

----------


## 496 (R1ZBS)

""  ?  ,      ?

----------


## SmallHAM

> ""  ?  ,      ?


    -     ""  :
http://forum.qrz.ru/179-kv-uw3di/358...digi-mode.html

----------


## R9AD

> -    .


 -34  TX/RX ,       . 2    2/1   .... ..     .

----------

R4HAS

----------


## ra9sn

2.4

----------

RL1L

----------


## R9AD

> .   :   ?     - . 
>   50-100      .


   ?,        (   ),           ,          680 / 240     ?, 2,4    ,               . 2,4    .

*  5 ():*




> 2.4


  2,4 ?        2-R6  8,2 -    82.       2,4  24 -    .

----------

R9AD, RA3QTT

----------


## R9AD

> - 2-R2 = 240 ;


    ,                   680     240 ......     ......

----------


## go.g.a.k

,          5-1? (         )   (   )      ,  .

----------

go.g.a.k

----------


## Relav

: "      ?"   ""     (29)    R1,R2  13,     243, 12, 11   3   .      ?           .    -2      -1  -2,      .   "  ".  , ?

----------


## RU4AX

> : "      ?"


      1988 ,     .       ..  - UA1FA.
1.   -19;
2.       9;
3.   28,5    "";
4.  9   ;
5.    3   ;
6.    ,       .
7.   ;
8.      -       9 ""    10-15%          .
  ,  ,    .
   ,    2        .

----------

Relav, UY5VD

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

UP2NV

----------

Relav

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

3            ,             .

----------


## 240

,   !    , DI        .
      .  .
        .          ,  0,2   .
      ,       .
  .     ,   .

----------

RD6LS

----------


## Relav

UP2NV,    .    2-3   1      .    ,   28,5 ,  3     .          ""  .       .
   70-     .    UA3GBM, UA3GBI, UA3LX, RA3GB, ,       .     ,      ,    .      .      .

----------


## VINT

> , DI        .


       - DI-2     !  :Sad:     "",  ""   100   "". 
..  (  )    :Wink:

----------


## ua3rmb

> !    .      !.


     .  :::: 
         -    .

----------



----------


## U T

**        (      )    .   .

----------

RD6LW, RY5WH,

----------


## UR5ZQV

*Relav*, 


> .    ,    ?


    ,         .  ,   .
:       ,   ,      ,   .

----------

UY5VD

----------

R5VA, RY5WH,

----------


## UN7CI

UW3DI  -29      10-      100 .
..           28     ,         .

----------

Mayor, RD6LW, Relav, UR5ZQV

----------


## UR4MJK

.  2 -1,     (,      ).          14 ,       .    ,    .
   NWT    SDR(             ..).             -         (   ..),    -   ,    ,    . 
       .       6-6,5      ,         5,5-6 ,      ,    ,       6 ,      5,46 (   5,96) -  -  .         -           40     (  ) -   ...    .     ,        .
        ,   .          -   . 

    ,   ,      ,        - .     ,          .

----------

Relav, UY5VD

----------

UY5VD

----------


## UR4MJK

> .


 .       70-80-))      -      .    . 
        28  (    - ,       ,  )    . !

      ,      (  ),        ,        .                .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## UR4MJK

...
           .     .

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR4MJK

?   .    ,      ?     ?   ?

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RK4CI

> .


  .       .    ,   UW3DI,   ,    .      ,           ,      .     ,      ,     .       .  ,      .   .       .     ,   .      50  ,   ,     . ,     ,       ...

----------

Relav

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*R4HAS*,  289

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*R4HAS*,  ,  -  289----     -      .----    ,  ,    6 
  ,     ...

----------


## 240

> 80-   20-        10-?


      . .     "  ".
   ,   :; -  ,       .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR4MJK

> 550-600,


    -       (    ) 
       -   ,     -    ,        ,    -   .    ,     UW3DI -   . ))         )) 
-     , /SSB( ), 2-   3,  17     (     ),     ,       .       ::::  
    500    
     500  -     .
       US5MSQ (    ).

----------


## UR5VFT

> - , -550-600,   
>    .


 -     ..

----------

> ,        .


  ?
     ?



> -   .


.
     25  ,    .
 -12 .   .




> 0.1, 200


     .
  /     -0.5 -.

----------

> 


,          : *UA3GBM* *RW3GF*.
           -9   .
     1- .
 + -2  ....  .
     .
       , 
      6800 ,  
  .
Tnx UA3GBM/   / .

----------

Relav, UR4MJK

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*UR5VFT*,  ,   ,  !

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*Relav*,      ,    .   
  ,     -   ,

----------

Relav

----------


## Relav

> .


  , -   ,    .      .    ,    -105,    . 4-   150   .    .   35   .   ,             . 
       28 .              .      .

----------

Relav, UY5VD,

----------

> .


 ..    -7-9.
  ,  .
 :!:

----------


## ua3rmb

> -


\
  - 1 .    ,   .   .    ,  .     (    ,    ).




> ..


 .

----------



----------



----------

> 


         .
  .



> 28 .


    ,       .... !
   .
 :!:

----------


## 240

> ... ,      ,


 ,   !.
    "" ,   ""   ! :!:  ::::

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## mors

?

----------


## mors

to UR4MJK.  ,  ,   .      5-L8  .   !

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

> 30, 20 , 30  .


 8,6 .

----------

mors, UR4MJK

----------

Relav, UR3cag, UR4MJK

----------


## Relav

> .


   !      ,        -303.

----------


## mors

,   8'6

----------


## 240

> ?


 .

----------

Relav

----------


## ra3qdp

> 7-9


              .         .        ,  UW3DI-2  -            UW3DI-1,         .

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

, .

----------


## R4HAS

> (40...80),     100.


100     UW3DI-1.
     60    .     .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RZ7K

"5"     .    UW3DI-1( ,    .),   2-    ! -5   ,  - 8 ,     .      50 .    2-     .....,       .   ,   . ""    .....
.....   (        90-     ).   1-  4-  (     ).
   35-40   !!!!! .   30,     30         (   ,  ). "  ,    5       1     20 .      !
   ""  25-27       ,      10 
       1         .
     ""    ,       ,        ,    5 ,          0,8 ,.  .
    0,75-0,8  ,       10  ,    .        Hi-HI.      6,3       ,   .   \     .           .   "" .
  "" ,   ,     ., 5  " !!!!!!!!!!!   ,    .  ,     ...  ......
      10-15         2-0.......

----------

RD6LW

----------


## ra3qdp

> ?


         DI2.




> , .


 .
   -  .
    -  .

----------


## Relav

> .


      -1,  .  : " UW3DI    ."   " UW3DI".        ,   .

----------


## makswelhouse

?   .

----------


## UA0OAG

,     .     ""  ,  ,         "  ",           -   .     ,    .         ,   -     :Smile:

----------


## Relav

> (   -   )


     .   :  , ,      ,    .    20 .              .      3,16 .      .       - 1\3. 





> ,    ""     50


   .     .    7-9 .  1 .          ?  -2  0,5 ,   .    -2     ,      28    0,5 .  28       . -     .     . 
      -2  2 613  ,     .    .

----------


## ra3qdp

?  ,       ?

----------


## Relav

,    UW3DI  .
   ,  "    8 2000 , .29   .  (UA1OJ) " ".     UW3DI-2  ,       .            .  :       ,  ,    .. :      ?    ?

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 - https://us5msq.com.ua/forum/download...2380&mode=view

----------

Relav

----------

Relav

----------


## UA0OAG

:Smile:

----------

Relav

----------


## Relav

UW3DI-2.          UT1IM .             RX/TX    -2.      ?         ,  .

----------

Relav

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

2R9( Uw3DI-2)   ...
-     .,      .
, ( )    RX-TX,       ...

----------

Relav

----------

> 


    .
,    .

----------



----------


## DEZODOR

!!!  uw3di 2,   .    ,   .....     ,  . 
     ,     .     ,   ?        ?
   ?)
      200-250.
  73!

----------


## ua3rbj

,   CQ HAM.  2040.   .

----------

DEZODOR

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

-     ,    
 - ...

----------

DEZODOR

----------

DEZODOR

----------


## DEZODOR

> -2   -29  ...


2   6.3 
  24-35 ??    ,   ?)
    12??)
  240       ?)
   2 ,     ?)
     0,2   ?)




> 2040         .   1987.    ,  -123.


)      :Crazy: 

   )

----------

104, DEZODOR

----------


## DEZODOR

> UW3DI - 2  .
>   -19,        +600 ,   .
>   60...80 . -  .
>   50      ,  50 .,       10 ,  .
>   , 5  6,3     0,3 .    1,5...2 .       -19
>   .


   .  ,    .     ,   )
             ,    ,  200 ..
        ,  6060    .
     2040,     ,  177.
      86 ,       .
:       ,     ....
 uw3di-2   150 .....     ....
       uw3di-1  uw3di-2  ::beer:: 
 :

 2
 

 



I
-2 0,47
845
220


II
-2 0,27
2100
520
 1050 

III
-2 0,33
330
80
 165

IV
-2 0,96
54
12,6
 27

----------


## DEZODOR

,      - 177  ,       .          )

----------


## DEZODOR

R4DM,  ,     -  .       -   ,    ...

 :Neutral:

----------


## DEZODOR

:Shocked: .....       ...    100      78.  6060 
  ...

----------


## RA4YDW

DEZODOR,   -160,   ,  , .
  UW3DI-2   .

----------


## DEZODOR

> -19, ,         25 .       -36.      .           VOX.


,     ,    uw3di    .   ,      ...   ,   ...
   ,    ..    ,    150-160  .




> -160,   ,  , .
>   UW3DI-2   .


 ,     :Sad:  
  )       200 ,    ((((
  ,    )

*  7 ():*




> 2- !?        !


     ,  40   ...   ,     :Rolling Eyes:  
       .       . :    :         150 ,   )
    ,    -      ::beer::

----------


## ub3ycj

!     !

----------


## _

> 40


  ...   -   , ,   2      (     / ),     ,  ,  , ,   200 - 250.    ,  ,    .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*DEZODOR*,-966038  150
--930 . 0,47
--890+890 . 0,25
.--90+90 .0,33
(6,4+6,4)--26+26 . 1,0

----------

DEZODOR

----------

DEZODOR

----------


## UA0OAG

.         .        ,   ,    ,  .        :Smile:  
  ,   ,    .   .     .      .   . ..     -,    -,  I-  .    ,   .  -.   .     .    ,    .    ,   .    ,    .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*_*,     ,  ...

----------


## _

> ,  ...


    ,    ,   ,     ... ::::

----------


## ra9dm

-0.16.....-   .....

----------


## ra9dm

> , ,


     .....       -..... :Smile:

----------


## DEZODOR

> 


 ,    ,        )
  150  ,  )
  , ,    )
      ...




> -966038 150
> --930 . 0,47
> --890+890 . 0,25
> .--90+90 .0,33
> (6,4+6,4)--26+26 . 1,0


 ))
 )

----------


## ra9dm

> ?


     ..??????...       ..????.... :!:

----------



----------


## ua9uin_Alex

**,  , ( )  - - (   ).
 -    ,   .
  -  -    ...

----------


## UA0OAG

-   :Smile:

----------


## RU4AX

> 2040         .   1987.


   . 
    1988 ,      .
   .        -0,1,               155- .              90 ,           .

----------

